
U.S. government staff told to treat Huawei as blacklisted - woodgrainz
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-usa-huawei/u-s-government-staff-told-to-treat-huawei-as-blacklisted-idUSKCN1TY07N
======
Someone1234
I don't see an issue if the US Government themselves wants to not use certain
companies (foreign or otherwise).

The issue is when the US Government tries to tell private US Companies who and
how they should do business with certain foreign companies, and forgets to
provide any actual evidence for their assertions.

This all could be avoided by simply publishing what Huawei is meant to have
done. Otherwise it just strikes of a trade-war/protectionism but using "cyber
security" as a justification.

~~~
skrowl
The Constitution is very clear that treaties are the law of the land, and
every state must abide by them (including the private companies and citizens
in that states). A trade ban / embargo is a form of treaty.

Article VI Debts, Supremacy, Oaths, Religious Tests

Signed in convention September 17, 1787. Ratified June 21, 1788

...

This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in
Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the
Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the
Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or
Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.

~~~
craftyguy
> A trade ban / embargo is a form of treaty.

This is not at all a treaty. Actual treaties require a 2/3rds approval of the
Senate, which has not happened.

It is, at best, on the level of 'executive order', which can (and, IMHO,
should) be challenged in court per 'checks and balances'.

------
woodgrainz
This whole on-again off-again relationship is incredibly unusual. Strange
times we live in.

~~~
jdsully
The government is still bound by law, and unless he formally removes them from
the restricted entity list there isn't much choice on how to proceed. It is
not legal to special case Huawei, they must act fairly within the entire class
of restricted entities.

Trump frequently gets tripped up on this - he wants to make decisions with
immediate effect. He would be more effective if he played off it, "I'd love to
fix that but we have to follow process first...".

~~~
woodgrainz
Fair points.

------
hawaiian
Huawei has been seen as a shady actor for over a decade now. It was during
Obama's term that the House Intelligence Committee deemed Huawei a national
security threat.

------
Leary
Trump said last Friday that the issue of Huawei will be saved for the very end
of US-China trade talks.

------
devoply
Once you have shown your hand, now the other side has a number of new
contingencies to address over the coming years. Even if you strike a deal with
them, you are putting off the inevitable. It's like Trump started a half-ass
war that he was not really interested in even seeing through his term, more
than long term. Don't think we have seen frenemies since before WWI.

------
quotz
I am surprised how any Chinese companies came this far into the west, theyre
all just communist arms disguised as big corps. Kudos to the chinese, its
difficult to pull this off

